# Citadel Markets Gold Coast?



## Hagrid (21 October 2011)

Hi everyone, just joined today..

I wondered if any has ever heared of a company called citadel markets,there located on the gold coast of australia?

Reason i asked is i was speaking to a client who was using them and said he was doing really well with there binary options signals service.

Im actually flying out to australia next month for holiday has i have a relative who lives out there who is not to far from where there based.


They said i am welcome to pop in anytime and have a look around and see how things work.

There office

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdTvbrMJSKQ&feature=related

citadel markets Binary options 

http://www.youtube.com/user/citadelmarkets#p/u/11/RdTvbrMJSKQ

To be honest im not sure what to think, but there results look impressive


----------



## skc (21 October 2011)

Hagrid said:


> Hi everyone, just joined today..
> 
> I wondered if any has ever heared of a company called citadel markets,there located on the gold coast of australia?
> 
> ...




Yeah looks awesome.



> Discover One Simple Trading Strategy Which Nets 40% to 100% Returns Within One Hour...




Don't drop into their office. Save your $50 taxi fares and just give them the money.

In 48 hours that $50 would have turned into ~$500m based on even the most pessimistic return of only 40% per hour.


----------



## The Falcon (21 October 2011)

LOL.  very smooth


----------



## McLovin (21 October 2011)

What a surprise Romad is there again as the auth rep. If my dog wasn't so honest I think he could probably become an authorised rep of Romad!

Oh and the system looks great where do I sign up?


----------



## McLovin (21 October 2011)

This one is pure gold!

http://www.youtube.com/user/citadelmarkets#p/u/0/Dc0aTn4doYY

Eric was so impressed by the service that he actually joined the company!

Why does a Kiwi have a Wallabies jersey in his office?


----------



## YELNATS (21 October 2011)

Looks very fishy and unprofessional. Lots of spelling errors in the first post which could be first-timer spam and even in their disclaimer statement.


----------



## Hagrid (21 October 2011)

So you guys think there a scam then?   

Too good to be true?

There price for the signals service actually shocked me for 1 year being 12,000AUS
for 1 year!


----------



## McLovin (21 October 2011)

YELNATS said:


> Looks very fishy and unprofessional. Lots of spelling errors in the first post which could be first-timer spam and even in their disclaimer statement.




Yeah but look how professional their offices look!

http://www.youtube.com/user/citadelmarkets#p/u/2/Wm8zD61697g

The video has a sort of gonzo pr0n feel to it. I was just waiting for the starlets to appear.

Honestly, Citadel if nothing else is a great way to spend a Friday afternoon. It's funnier than most of the stuff on TV.


----------



## skc (21 October 2011)

Hagrid said:


> So you guys think there a scam then?
> 
> Too good to be true?
> 
> ...




Here are three signs of scams.

1. Any financial company based on the Gold Coast.

2. Any financial company that tells you trading is easy and shows you ridiculously high returns.

3. Any financial company that gets mentioned on this forum by a first time poster.


----------



## Hagrid (21 October 2011)

I have no connection with citadel markets, i simply wanted to know if anyone in australia as ever heard of them?

Im in the uk, and would of went to check them out,but they do seem dodgy i guess..

I can see why you may think this maybe be spam..

Sorry for for my grammar and spelling, It is very early here a abit drunk ,out from friends birthday party..


----------



## YELNATS (21 October 2011)

Hagrid said:


> I have no connection with citadel markets, i simply wanted to know if anyone in australia as ever heard of them?
> 
> Im in the uk, and would of went to check them out,but they do seem dodgy i guess..
> 
> ...




If it was that easy to make a motza they would be out doing it themselves and keeping it to themselves, not peddling it to all and sundry.

Steer clear would be my advice.


----------



## sammy84 (21 October 2011)

McLovin said:


> Yeah but look how professional their offices look!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/citadelmarkets#p/u/2/Wm8zD61697g
> 
> ...




That made my Friday. Bad actors, suits and haircuts, it had it all. I love when they cut to the guy who was apparently 1hr into trading and his little 13 inch macbook had no charts or broker programs open.

If I lived on the Gold Coast I would go to their office for a laugh.

Hagrid- don't pretend to be drunk to compensate for your poorly written spam.


----------



## McLovin (21 October 2011)

sammy84 said:


> That made my Friday. Bad actors, suits and haircuts, it had it all. I love when they cut to the guy who was apparently 1hr into trading and his little 13 inch macbook had no charts or broker programs open.
> 
> If I lived on the Gold Coast I would go to their office for a laugh.
> 
> Hagrid- don't pretend to be drunk to compensate for your poorly written spam.




Did you see the bit when the two new clients who are young lovers are sharing a bottle of wine holding hands in the breakout area? Sensational stuff, that's when I was expecting the pr0n music to start and someone would get their candlestick chart out of their pants.

I'm with you on visiting the office. It could become part of the theme park trail...


----------



## banco (21 October 2011)

skc said:


> Here are three signs of scams.
> 
> 1. Any financial company based on the Gold Coast.




+1.  More spivs per capita than anywhere else in Australia it seems.


----------



## The Falcon (21 October 2011)

I just had a look at youtube.....absolute comedy.

look guys we arent scammers! we have a serviced office, and laptops!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skc (21 October 2011)

McLovin said:


> Did you see the bit when the two new clients who are young lovers are sharing a bottle of wine holding hands in the breakout area? Sensational stuff, that's when I was expecting the pr0n music to start and someone would get their candlestick chart out of their pants.
> 
> I'm with you on visiting the office. It could become part of the theme park trail...




Surely this is worthy of going viral...


----------



## sammy84 (21 October 2011)

skc said:


> Surely this is worthy of going viral...




It's up to us to make it happen. Sending out group emails now.


----------



## McLovin (22 October 2011)

skc said:


> Surely this is worthy of going viral...




Definately, I've forwarded it on.


----------



## Ausieroy (22 November 2011)

*Citadel Markets Gold Coast*

Looking at investing only small amount any one heard anything good or bad . Have checked them out through ASIC and dep fair trade all seems in order


----------



## prawn_86 (22 November 2011)

*Re: Citadel Markets Gold Coast*



Ausieroy said:


> Looking at investing only small amount any one heard anything good or bad . Have checked them out through ASIC and dep fair trade all seems in order




Welcome Aussieroy,

Nice to see new first time posters...

I suggest reading through this thread to get members opinions.


----------



## sammy84 (22 November 2011)

*Re: Citadel Markets Gold Coast*



Ausieroy said:


> Looking at investing only small amount any one heard anything good or bad . Have checked them out through ASIC and dep fair trade all seems in order




Have you checked their office tour video? If you have, and you're still interested in investing, you may as as well be spiced and put into a can.


----------



## skc (22 November 2011)

*Re: Citadel Markets Gold Coast*



sammy84 said:


> Have you checked their office tour video? If you have, and you're still interested in investing, you may as as well be spiced and put into a can.




The MOST important criteria I look for in a financial service provider, is the possibility of bringing my girlfriend to their office to enjoy a wine while watching the sunset and my account balance growing. 

Citadel ticks that box beautifully.


----------



## prawn_86 (22 November 2011)

Interesting that this thread is ranked 2nd on google.

Also according to SEEK Citadel are offering 150k OTE for "experienced closers". High pressure sales pitch i'm assuming?


----------



## Ausieroy (23 November 2011)

Have spoken to citadel markets a number and they seem ok be very intrested to learn how you got on 







Hagrid said:


> Hi everyone, just joined today..
> 
> I wondered if any has ever heared of a company called citadel markets,there located on the gold coast of australia?
> 
> ...


----------



## sammy84 (23 November 2011)

Ausieroy said:


> Have spoken to citadel markets a number and they seem ok be very intrested to learn how you got on




Let's have a catch up at the citadel offices. I'll bring the wine and you can bring the spam.


----------



## McLovin (23 November 2011)

Citadel Markets; the gift that keeps on giving.

Duane Cunningham is the CEO, he also calls himself "The World's leading persuasion expert" 

http://duane-cunningham.com/


----------



## Gundy007 (4 January 2012)

*Re: Citadel Markets Gold Coast*

Is there anyone who is making a dollar out of this system


----------



## skc (4 January 2012)

*Re: Citadel Markets Gold Coast*



Gundy007 said:


> Is there anyone who is making a dollar out of this system




Probably just the company itself...


----------



## Gundy007 (4 January 2012)

*Re: Citadel Markets Gold Coast*



skc said:


> Probably just the company itself...




there does not seem to be much material out there regarding their performance from others, they beat their own drum a lot


----------



## Gundy007 (4 January 2012)

*Re: Citadel Markets Gold Coast*



Gundy007 said:


> there does not seem to be much material out there regarding their performance from others, they beat their own drum a lot




Gold Coast, no positive news, must be a scam, Asic are about the only other company that could give them a run for their money. Australia has the best security, who are my kidding Asic are about as handy as an ashtray on a motorbike.


----------



## Australia2 (10 February 2012)

*Re: Citadel Markets Gold Coast*



Gundy007 said:


> Is there anyone who is making a dollar out of this system




Hi, 

I unfortunately have been involved with this company

It cost me $12,000 to set up. 

I have lost approximately $6,000 in the past 8 months

Ignore all results which they broadcast, as they do not reflect client results.


----------



## swing high (10 February 2012)

Complete scammers....... I rang and spoke to Tim ( the one with the kiwi accent ) and asked him to provide me with some evidence of real trading accounts which verified  their ridiculous claims ...... Tim told me to " Get F#$ked" and that he didn't want me as a client.. Nice! They don't like it if you ask any questions about what they're selling because its complete rubbish..... its not a trading system.... its nothing more than martingale betting strategy.... i.e... if you lose a trade then you double your bet on the next one.

Their " trading system" involves you receiving their trade alerts and placing bets on online gambling sites like Bet on Markets.... Duane the CEO told me that that is apparently how the big banks make their money..... Yeah that seems quite conceivable Duane... I can just see the trading floors of the major banks going to online gambling sites and placing their bets.!

Unless you want to pay for their white suits and shoes I would hold onto your money.

I agree with McLovin- those You Tube clips made me burst out laughing... 

Also I love how they make it sound like they are some international company with offices in Trump tower in NY and have 4 floors in Singapore.. If you ring any of those numbers they just divert back to a recorded message in Australia.

They do make me laugh though bless them.


----------



## James W (12 February 2012)

OMG!!!!! 

That is both funny and scary. Its depressing that there are some people who blatantly lie to sell product. Jokes aside are these people better than any drug dealer? 

I work in the financial services industry and companies like this just perpetuate the notion that the financial industry is just full of snake oil salesman. Its depressing that they are out there, because one firm like this undoes any good, productive work that honest indusrty participants do.

The video is a pissa though :


----------



## Australia2 (16 February 2012)

If only someone could stop these guys, they are killing mum & dad investors

Tim was much the same to me


----------



## Hagrid (3 April 2012)

Hi,

Well i decided join them. Lets hope i don't live to regret it Lol.

Has i said before someone i know was doing well with them.

I have only been trading with them for 6 days and the results on the indices are averaging around 84%   and forex 83% ITM
So they seem to be for real ;/ but maybe this was just a fluke.

What Duane says about the banks using binary option as one one of there ways to make money is actually very true, Even i knew that.

They don't actually use the martingale system Lol.
There strategy on the indices does involve double up on the second hour if first is not successful. as i have said second hour as been around 82-84%.

Forex is a totally different strategy no double required.

I would be happy to post my actual results on here in few weeks.

Can anyone tell me how i can post my screen shots of my actual trading history from using them?

Thanks.


----------



## skc (3 April 2012)

Hagrid said:


> Hi everyone, just joined today..






Hagrid said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well i decided join them. Lets hope i don't live to regret it Lol.




Haven't you already joined them 6 months ago? 



Hagrid said:


> Hi,
> I would be happy to post my actual results on here in few weeks.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how i can post my screen shots of my actual trading history from using them?
> ...




Nah... why don't you make a youtube video rolling around in cash or swiming in your vault of coins like Scrooge McDuck?

You've been with them since Oct 2011, that's like 20 weeks compounding at, what 84% you said? Even if you started with $1000 you should have over $100m by now. Congratulations.


----------



## stockGURU (3 April 2012)

Call me cynical, but I'm guessing that Hagrid's post is deliberately timed to co-incide with a significant sales push by Citadel Markets: http://www.seek.com.au/Job/are-you-...arning-150k/in/gold-coast-gold-coast/21953069



> YOU WILL:
> 
> · Have at least 3-4 years experience in a similar role and be able to prove strong results.
> 
> ...




You too can make $100,000 to $150,000 sucking money out of gulible punters with no idea of what they are getting themselves into. 

If the sales staff are making $100,000 to $150,000 a year each, imagine what those running the company must be making.

These kind of sales tactics reek of dodgy.

Looks like their sales staff have been pounding whatever list of "leads" they were given: http://www.reverseaustralia.com/lookup/1300872980/


----------



## skc (3 April 2012)

stockGURU said:


> Call me cynical, but I'm guessing that Hagrid's post is deliberately timed to co-incide with a significant sales push by Citadel Markets: http://www.seek.com.au/Job/are-you-...arning-150k/in/gold-coast-gold-coast/21953069




I've always wondered how do scammers recruit... well they advertise on Seek of course.


----------



## stockGURU (3 April 2012)

Some angry victims of Citadel Markets:

http://www.complaintsboard.com/comp...ernational-gold-coast-queensland-c572149.html


----------



## sammy84 (3 April 2012)

Hagrid said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well i decided join them. Lets hope i don't live to regret it Lol.
> 
> ...




Do spammers intentionally have such atrocious grammar to make themselves seem like everyday fools or was their education just that poor? I feel that it is the latter. 

I would probably join for the free wine alone. Who cares about results.


----------



## McLovin (3 April 2012)




----------



## skc (3 April 2012)

sammy84 said:


> Do spammers intentionally have such atrocious grammar to make themselves seem like everyday fools or was their education just that poor? I feel that it is the latter.
> 
> I would probably join for the free wine alone. Who cares about results.




If I live on the GoldCoast I would hang out there everyday that's for sure.

 I heard they hire metermaid in bikinis to swiming around in their pools of money.


----------



## blue0810 (3 April 2012)

McLovin said:


>




haha…….. will send it  to  my credit card provider


----------



## sammy84 (3 April 2012)

I'm going to contact them today as a potential muppet. I will share any humerous responses/statements they give me with the forum.


----------



## Australia2 (10 April 2012)

Post your results - I'll post my evidence showing they have an overall success rate of less than 30%. 

Also show you that they rarely place a 2nd bet. 

They still claim to have 88% accuracy, despite their actual results. 

Do a search on their original company ALCAZAR PTY LTD on ASIC.. deregistered.. 





Hagrid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would be happy to post my actual results on here in few weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## sammy84 (10 April 2012)

sammy84 said:


> I'm going to contact them today as a potential muppet. I will share any humerous responses/statements they give me with the forum.




Have received 9 emails for them so far. Nothing of any any substance. Most emails state profit results and inspirational statements. These guys are no worse that those crooks who try to sell diet pills. No mention of the system, instruments etc.

I like this excerpt from one of their emails-

"If you want to get rich and "Get Rich Slow" is your strategy, I have bad news. It's a losing game, with your time wagered as the gamble. 

Do you seriously think that a guy who drives a $500,000 supercar and lives in that palatial beach estate got rich investing in mutual funds? Or clipping coupons from the local supermarket? 

Of course we don't! 

So why do we give credence to this advice as a legitimate road that leads to wealth and financial freedom? 

Show me a 22-year-old who got rich investing in mutual funds. 

Show me the man who earned millions in three years by maximizing his super. 

Show me the young twenty-something who got rich clipping coupons. 

Where are these people? They don't exist! 

They're fairy tales of impossibility. 

Yet, we continue to trust the same old tired gang of financial media darlings who espouse these doctrines of wealth. 

Yes sir, get a job, work 50 years, save, live frugal, invest in the stock market, and soon, your day of freedom will arrive at age 70 . . .and if the stock market is kind and you're lucky, 60! 

Gee, doesn't this "wealth in a wheelchair" financial plan sound exciting? "


----------



## AlanGreenspan (10 April 2012)

Just stumbled on this topic and had to post. I love a good shonk, but im literally rolling around on the floor, laughing. 

Their video almost had me in tears, but confused tears, am I laughing too much or am I sad that such a dodgy operation still exists?

Their former "accountant" eric lister oddly reminds me of a former meth addict. Had to laugh at the two dodgy "traders" (with one of them not even looking at anything market related on his macbook) they look like the kind of douchebags that I see trying to chat up naive drunk women at coast clubs "yeah so, I trade stocks and stuff, it ain't easy makin millions". 

I literally laughed out loud at the couple though. Its at that point that my brother shook his head, looked at me and asked "are they taking the piss?"





McLovin said:


> Citadel Markets; the gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> Duane Cunningham is the CEO, he also calls himself "The World's leading persuasion expert"
> 
> http://duane-cunningham.com/




Just read his website

Why is this person even alive FFS?


----------



## Hagrid (12 April 2012)

I cant say why you found to be averaging 30%.

I think my grandmother would do better than that Lol

They actually say on there youtube video that there first hour trade is only about 55% correct, That is why they use a 2 hour strategy to become 88%

Forex results are around 83% for me so far.

To days results 4 wins in a row on indices for Asia session.

With all forex signals in profit as well. 


3 wins, no lose on indices in uk session.

Citadel markets is only one of the signal services i use.

I have made good money with a company called binary option box.

Guess you lot think there a scam as well Lol


----------



## sammy84 (12 April 2012)

Hagrid said:


> Guess you lot think *there* a scam as well Lol




Your poor grammar evidences your love for spiced ham.


----------



## McLovin (12 April 2012)

sammy84 said:


> Your poor grammar evidences your love for spiced ham.




Maybe he's just been hitting the complimentary bar down at Citadel Markets HQ.


----------



## sammy84 (12 April 2012)

McLovin said:


> Maybe he's just been hitting the complimentary bar down at Citadel Markets HQ.




That would also make sense. It's impressive they can generate 80% returns with a complimentary bar at their disposal. I take back all my criticism.


----------



## skc (12 April 2012)

sammy84 said:


> That would also make sense. It's impressive they can generate 80% returns with a complimentary bar at their disposal. I take back all my criticism.




There was no information to suggest that the bar was complimentary.

In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if the whole operation makes profit from the bar.

They give you 80% return for the week, you are so happy you hit their bar (and why wouldn't you - the chicks there are HOT), and each beer costs $820.


----------



## McLovin (12 April 2012)

skc said:


> and each beer costs $820.




Reminds me of a strip club I went to in Paris...You know, the type where they give you the bill after you've had a few...

Maybe Citadel Markets is just run out of the back of Broadbeach RSL.


----------



## sammy84 (12 April 2012)

McLovin said:


> Reminds me of a strip club I went to in Paris...You know, the type where they give you the bill after you've had a few...
> 
> Maybe Citadel Markets is just run out of the back of Broadbeach RSL.




Probably went to the same strip club in Paris. Free entry, had one beer and 1 vodka, ended up getting charged 60 euro. Near the Moulin Rouge? 

Might be a market for a Citadel strip club in the Gold Coast. That would make their offering much more attractive corn:


----------



## McLovin (12 April 2012)

sammy84 said:


> Probably went to the same strip club in Paris. Free entry, had one beer and 1 vodka, ended up getting charged 60 euro. Near the Moulin Rouge?
> 
> Might be a market for a Citadel strip club in the Gold Coast. That would make their offering much more attractive corn:




Nah, there were three of us. I believe the bill was 800 euros. I laughed and told them where to go, they showed gun. It went from there. I did manage to halve the bill, which considering the bargaining position we were in, was quite good I thought. Iirc, I think I also managed to get us "free" beers while we waited for one of our party to return from the ATM.

I agree that if you can fleece guys of their money while they look at naked girls, you'd probably do much better than the trading thing.


----------



## sammy84 (12 April 2012)

McLovin said:


> Nah, there were three of us. I believe the bill was 800 euros. I laughed and told them where to go, they showed gun. It went from there. I did manage to halve the bill, which considering the bargaining position we were in, was quite good I thought. Iirc, I think I also managed to get us "free" beers while we waited for one of our party to return from the ATM.
> 
> I agree that if you can fleece guys of their money while they look at naked girls, you'd probably do much better than the trading thing.




Haha, guns also help fleece money. You did very well to bargain from there!  Have heard similar stories from other mates. 

So, Citadel spammers who are reading this, here are some suggestions to slightly tweak your business model:

1. Open up a strip club in the Gold Coast.
2. Keep pouring that wine. Apply between a 1000-200% mark up.
3. Have guns on the premises if possible.
4. If you must persist with selling this trading scam, let the strippers do it (preferably girls with names like Candy, Porsche etc). The strippers are much better at selling services than you are judging by your videos.


----------



## Australia2 (12 April 2012)

Maybe your Grandmother should work for Citadel.

I hope my attachment worked. here are REAL results which i formulated for @Hagrid (obviously someone who works for the company) For anyone who doubts them I'm happy to work you through my actual account.

Please note that on top of these losses.. you pay an absorbent sign on fee (upward of $12,000)

What does @Hagrid have to say now? 




Hagrid said:


> I cant say why you found to be averaging 30%.
> 
> I think my grandmother would do better than that Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Hagrid (12 April 2012)

Australia2 said:


> Maybe your Grandmother should work for Citadel.
> 
> I hope my attachment worked. here are REAL results which i formulated for @Hagrid (obviously someone who works for the company) For anyone who doubts them I'm happy to work you through my actual account.
> 
> ...




What was you trading in august?  Just the indices?

That would explain it.    worse month in history.

There indices account also lost thousands!


And no i don't work for the company LOL.

I am in the uk,  get someone to check my IP address  if you want to.

Also when Duane gives signal some times you have to wait 20 minutes before entering trade
 when the market is closes with a green candle to the upside to get best entry in a call trade.

Last night again 3 wins on forex Asia session,  no indices trades as suspended.

If you paid 12,000 you must still have some licence remaining,  whats your user name in the campfire group,   i will send you a message or talk to you in the skype group.


----------



## stockGURU (12 April 2012)

Hagrid,

I think you have unwittingly revealed yourself as a Citadel Markets stooge and spammer.

You started this thread on October 21, 2011 and asked if anyone here at ASF had heard of Citadel Markets for the following reason:



Hagrid said:


> Reason i asked is i was speaking to a client who was using them and said he was doing really well with there binary options signals service.




And yet, in your previous post today, you post the following about Australia2's August 2011 results:



Hagrid said:


> What was you trading in august?  Just the indices?
> 
> That would explain it.    worse month in history.
> 
> There indices account also lost thousands!




How is it possible that you have such intimate knowledge of Citadel Markets results for August 2011, two months before you started a thread on here asking about them? It would seem that the only possible answer is that you are somehow associated with them and started this thread in an attempt to give them free publicity.

You have a total of seven posts on ASF and *ALL* of them are in this thread. You constantly defend them in the face of first hand evidence that they are losing people money hand over fist.

I know you will never admit to being a stooge for Citadel Markets but I hope those reading this thread are able to see through your charade.


----------



## Hagrid (12 April 2012)

stockGURU said:


> Hagrid,
> 
> I think you have unwittingly revealed yourself as a Citadel Markets stooge and spammer.
> 
> ...





Sorry that you think this.

I am not trying to spam,  i am just been doing well with them.

I am just trying to work out why i have been doing well and some have not.

I know about august time because they talk about it on one of there seminars .

I just don't like it when there are some good companies with people bad mouthing them when it is clearly obvious they aint ever been a client.

By the way i am on the binaryoptionsdaily forum under the name has "golffan talking about experiences of other signal companies and trying to find out more, so i have nothing to hide.


I apologise again if i have come across like i was spamming.


----------



## skc (12 April 2012)

Hagrid said:


> I just don't like it when there are some good companies with people bad mouthing them when it is clearly obvious they aint ever been a client.




So you can only identify scams when you have been a client?

I've never responded to those Nigerian emails... but may be I should have. I mean, if I've never responded, how could I possibly know they are scams? So many people bad mouth those good innocent Nigerians who just wanted to send $millions out of the country and give me a small cut. I guess it is entirely possible that a rich General sharing the same last name as me was tragically killed in a traffic accident last month.



Hagrid said:


> I apologise again if i have come across like i was spamming.




There's no need to apologise. The more you post here, the more response like mine you will get. The more responses, the more people are going to read this when they Google Citadel Markets. And hopefully, the more people will see what's going on and less people will sign up with them. You are doing everyone a favour. Keep it up.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 April 2012)

Hagrid said:


> Sorry that you think this.
> 
> I am not trying to spam,  i am just been doing well with them.
> 
> ...





Hagrid, may I apologise to you, there are some very very cruel people on ASF obviously jealous of your good fortune in finding financial nirvana on the Gold Coast with Citadel.

The Gold Coast is well known as a citadel ( excuse the pun ) of good governance, honesty and high business principles. It lacks Homegrown, Russian, Asian and Middle Eastern crime syndicates, with which much of the rest of Australia is afflicted. 

So it is no surprise to me that you have found good fortune there and are keen to spread the good word.

You don't come across to me as a spammer. Quite the opposite. 

To gain a better understanding of your investment style, may I ask, were you breast or bottle fed as a baby?

gg


----------



## Australia2 (13 April 2012)

I hope people read this, happy to send through any information to non-spammers. 

Already i have been contacted by several people who have followed this thread and fallen into the web, that is citadel markets. 

Can i note something on top of this Hagrids obscene claims... if you've had the worst month/s in history... How on earth do your (i mean citadels) results still reflect a 88% success rate overall...  

We (the victims) really appreciate the support of the educated investors in this thread.


----------



## Hagrid (18 April 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Hagrid, may I apologise to you, there are some very very cruel people on ASF obviously jealous of your good fortune in finding financial nirvana on the Gold Coast with Citadel.
> 
> The Gold Coast is well known as a citadel ( excuse the pun ) of good governance, honesty and high business principles. It lacks Homegrown, Russian, Asian and Middle Eastern crime syndicates, with which much of the rest of Australia is afflicted.
> 
> ...




Hi GG, .  

I am still doing well with them,  Duane was bank trader for 22 year's maybe that's why they have such unbelievable results LOL.

There's a lady with a user name called cherry coke, she makes thousands of $$$$ a day.

She may post on here i don't know, she's well known though on other forums, 

I really don't care what the clowns on this forum think.

There loss at the end of the day.  They have a face book page set up know showing there daily results,   one guy on there made 8k in a hour,the skype chat can be seen with your own eye's on face book.
I was in the group when he made this

All i was trying to do was help other people to change there life's, Really!!!

My account has doubled now!  you wont believe this, but i dont really care LOL


----------



## Hagrid (18 April 2012)

Australia2  You don't half talk so much ****!  STOP LYING Please!

  All the clients that are in the campfire and skype group are doing well,   

If you actually used there signals you would would see with your own eye's



I mentioned about you clowns on the binary option daily forum,   come and say hello LOL


----------



## Hagrid (18 April 2012)

My username is golffan by the way on binary options daily forum.

If you look at my past posts you may see i am actually nothing to do with citadel markets LOL



You clowns will be happy to know that i wont post again.

Really honestly just wanted to help some folk out!    

Really it's not my nature to spam and lie about a company..

I was like you until i joined i was asking many many questions about them on the binaryoptiondaily forum.

check my posts if you don't believe me!

Saw a lot of negatives, but because i know a guy called dougam doing well i decided to give them ago.


All the best!


----------



## Judd (19 April 2012)

I hope Hargid closed the door on the way out.


----------



## markforex (16 June 2012)

Judd said:


> I hope Hargid closed the door on the way out.




guys can someone please elaborate as to what citadel markets actually do, i have read this whole thread and still have no idea.


----------



## amacdo23 (24 June 2012)

Absolute gold! 

Found a few others much the same for anyone else who might enjoy a laugh.

optionbit.com

Wire a cool $500 minimum to an off shore account conveniently located in Cyprus and you to can pick up returns in excess of 81 per cent.

The 'Live Chat' person i spoke to tells me she will even throw in 50 per cent of the amount i deposit if I part with $1000USD


----------



## Australia2 (24 June 2012)

amacdo23 said:


> Absolute gold!
> 
> Found a few others much the same for anyone else who might enjoy a laugh.
> 
> ...




In an email jut received... Citadel markets now trade as 'the binary options experts' - they now claim to have 'no legal relationship with citadel markets. Going forward... They are longer responsible for citadel markets or outstanding obligations held by it'

Wow...


----------



## Australia2 (24 June 2012)

Hagrid said:


> Australia2  You don't half talk so much ****!  STOP LYING Please!
> 
> All the clients that are in the campfire and skype group are doing well,
> 
> ...




Hagrid, please don't get emotional. This forum is designed for this type of discussion, I have better things to do than lie on a forum, and am happy to qualify anything said within thread.


----------



## 2storm (6 November 2012)

has anyone got a direct gold coast phone number for them?


----------



## McLovin (7 November 2012)

2storm said:


> has anyone got a direct gold coast phone number for them?




These guys might be able to help.


----------



## Australia2 (22 November 2012)

2storm said:


> has anyone got a direct gold coast phone number for them?





Tim McCracken - 0450 385 344
Sue Armstrong - 0452 270 006
Office: 1300 852 026

Unfortunately you wont get very far, I've tried several times to get hold of them but since they became 'thebinaryoptionexperts' they have completely detached from 'citadel markets' and some how have 'no legal obligation to honor agreements made by citadel markets' - I had a 100% cash back guarentee on my initial $12,000 If they had not made money on my initial deposit after 12 months.. but technically this company doesn't exist anymore.


----------

